# help in sexing pekins chickens



## pixie0zzy

hey 

i bought 4 pekins "hens" yesterday but im not conviced.

i have looked at loads of pekin hen photos and it all seems to be a lot of diffrence between diffrent hens so im still not sure .

i have looked at the neck feathers and cant see any pointy ones but they are only 5 weeks 

is there any other way to tell other than vent sexing 

on a diffrent note is it only male chickens that carry the metalic shiney feathers or can hens have them too

beth


----------



## adamntitch

stick a couple of pictures up if you can


----------



## pixie0zzy

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae155/pixie0zzy/P6130151.jpg

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae155/pixie0zzy/P6130147.jpg

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae155/pixie0zzy/P6130150.jpg

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae155/pixie0zzy/P6130151.jpg


----------



## pigglywiggly

the lavender looks a bit suspect?


----------



## ljb107

pigglywiggly said:


> the lavender looks a bit suspect?


Looks a bit suspect.


----------



## Dee_Williams

they are very well feathered and built for 5 weeks. 

at 5 weeks females shouldn't have any comb development.


----------



## pixie0zzy

i think they are older than 5 weeks but im only going buy what was told


----------



## pigglywiggly

and what they have should be pale pink not red.


----------



## Dee_Williams

have a look at the base of their tail and across their back, if feathers are coming through pointed there they are definitely male. 
females tend ot be rounder, males more leggy.


----------



## pigglywiggly

the one in the first pic has pointy back feathers.......i keep pekins and mine have never had that much wattle/feather by 5 weeks.
think most of them are a bit well developed for girls?


----------



## SilverSky

they look more like 5 months old than 5 weeks! but 2 at least look like hens.


----------



## pixie0zzy

Have looked at feathers and im still not sure :bash:


----------



## guineapig

they are all hens judging by the size of the wattle/comb as i have 6 5 weeks old chicks myself and i vent sexed them all the hens have the same color/size comb/wattle as yours and the cocks have a larger much more red comb/wattle so i would say all are hens but if you dont want to take the risk resell them or trade them for layers up to you


----------

